# Physical Therapy diagnosis



## Californiacowgirl (Jun 28, 2010)

An order was recieved with a diagnosis of 719.41 from the physicians office for physical therapy, coding is putting the primary as V571 as the admitting diagnosis and V571 and 719.41 in discharge diagnosis.  This does not pass edit because the admitting dx is a V code.  

Can anyone help me resolve?  What is the proper way to code for medicare with the above diagnosis?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 28, 2010)

The coding guidelines support your coders.  The guidelines state that encounters for rehabilitation must be coded with a V57.x code first and all V57.x codes are first listed only.  An admitting dx can be a V code so perhaps you need to have the edits in your system revised.


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Jun 28, 2010)

thank you.  If medicare permits the V code as a primary then the edits will need to be changed.  I have found documentation in regards to this but relating to Home Health only.  This is outpatient PT.  Thank you for your help.


----------

